# To those who are interested in tying Jigs



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Couple of guys from another site have started their own web site. It is called jigcraft . The two guys that started are excellent tiers. I have participated in jig swaps with these two guys and they are good.

Site is just getting started but has a lot of interesting sub-forums. If you are the least bit interested in making this kind of tackle make sure you visit this site. Not trying to sell anybody anything. This site is just devoted to tying jigs and flies and the other things that go with it. Like powder painting and pouring your own jigs.

To visit just go to www.jigcraft.com

After clicking on link just click on where it says forum.


----------

